# Latest AMD Catalyst drivers 14.12 break photo thumbnails / AM1 System (Fix now included!)



## Jhelms (Dec 26, 2014)

I noticed an odd thing tonight. I was trying to view photos in thumbnail form and when viewing in large or extra large thumbnails, photos would disappear one at a time (turning black) or some looking like static. I troubleshooted for a few hours looking for whatever I could find... and nothing on it. So I ran a full windows roll back to a few weeks ago prior to the 14.12 driver package and the issue was resolved 100%

So one at a time, I re-installed all current windows updates and drivers looking for what could have caused the issue and nothing. Once I got to the 14.12 update - instantly broke all large and extra large thumbnails again.

I have uploaded a file of what I am seeing (or not seeing) with thumbnails. The pictures initially show up when the PC is rebooted... but then when I open the file containing the photos... one by one they turn black or go static looking as shown. It also affects windows photo viewer. I can however, still open the photos in gimp or adobe, just the preview is broken. Very irritating.

Tried to go to the AMD support forum - but links are broken wooo!

Anyone else or just me?

Fix has been found:

_*The workaround is "Rename amf-wic-jpeg-decoder32.dll and amf-wic-jpeg-decoder64.dll (directory: C:\Program Files\Common Files\ATI Technologies\Multimedia) *_

_*Simply cut and paste / search for these two files on your PC*_
amf-wic-jpeg-decoder32.dll
amf-wic-jpeg-decoder64.dll


----------



## Keith (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm having the same issue on my AMD A8 APU system running the 14.12 OMEGA drivers. My thumbnails are showing up the same as in your example. Did you ever find a fix?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 6, 2015)

clear the thumbnail cache


----------



## Steevo (Jan 6, 2015)

Im getting white boxes in some of my pictures in windows picture viewer in the top left, if I progress forwards it continues, but if I go backwards it fixes them, no real damage to the photos. Perhaps its begin painted before the data is fully available.


----------



## Jhelms (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry did not see the replies!
- Kieth, never found a fix but glad the issue is confirmed and I am not loosing my mind. I never found a resolution other than the roll back windows prior to the 14.12 which fixes things 100%
- OneMoar, tried that as one of my first fix attempts - does not fix or change anything
- Steevo, that one is interesting. Have you tried an older driver set and see if the problem goes away? Try clearing your thumbnail cache as OneMoar suggested since your issue is slightly different?

The issue never damaged or ruined any photos, just makes it impossible to browse or edit photos.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 6, 2015)

my thumbnails are fine
I doubt its a driver issue sounds more like broke image cache
just because a system restore ""fixed"" the issue doesn't mean its video driver related there are 50 things that can cause this


----------



## Jhelms (Jan 6, 2015)

As stated, I can install the driver and it causes it. Roll back the driver and it resolves it with zero other changes or installs. On a side note, just tried it on an A4-6300 system I have and it broke the very next reset after 14.12. Now gotta roll that system back ugh... So far the 3 noted systems with this issue all seem to be APU systems. Hrm.... Hopefully if anyone else has this experience, they will find this post via a search or it will be miraculously resolved in the next package.


----------



## Keith (Jan 6, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> clear the thumbnail cache


I deleted the thumbnail cache as suggested (*C:\Users\User-Name\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer)*, but the thumbnails look corrupted when recreated. Uninstalled AMD 14.12 driver and went down to Microsoft standard-vga driver. Reboot. Copied pictures folder to another temp folder to recreate the thumbnail photo cache and problem is solved, my thumbnails are working again. Re-install AMD 14.12 Omega drivers, reboot, and most thumbnails go black or look corrupted again. I have AMD 14.12 drivers on two others systems with discrete AMD graphics cards and have no thumbnail issues. This is only happening on my AMD A8-7600 APU system. Maybe its an APU issue with the new drivers?


----------



## Jhelms (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey Keith - Bingo per my findings above. So far looks APU related. Same experience was having going back and forth with the driver.

*So far:*
- 5350 Am1
- A8 7600
- A4 6300


----------



## Keith (Jan 6, 2015)

I filled out the support feedback form on the AMD website. I'll let you know if anything comes from it. Maybe if enough people with the same issue report it, they will work on it. This is the response so far...

"Thank you for taking the time to provide us your feedback on the AMD Catalyst Drivers.
Your feedback is extremely important to us and we review all submissions received. 
This mailbox is not monitored. Should you have an issue that requires a technical response, please contact AMD Customer Care

Regards,
AMD Global Customer Care"

I guess for now I'm going to install the 14.9 drivers.


----------



## Jhelms (Jan 6, 2015)

Right on - that is what I am running currently without issue / 14.301.1001-140915a-176154C / catalyst version 14.9


----------



## benwlson (Jan 16, 2015)

I am having the same problems. Some images still work, but the majority of my thumbnails are either all black or black with static. If I open the files in windows photo viewer, sometimes they open, but usually just end up all black. Photos open just fine in all other programs.

Has anyone found a solution yet?


----------



## Jhelms (Jan 16, 2015)

Only fix I know of so far is to get rid of the new drivers / roll back and install last version listed above


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 16, 2015)

Download pirifrom ccleaner. Free. Then tick all options for the cleaning process and run the cleaner. Should delete old.corrupt cache. This will also remove all your windows viewing settings


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 16, 2015)

de.das.dude said:


> Download pirifrom ccleaner. Free. Then tick all options for the cleaning process and run the cleaner. Should delete old.corrupt cache. This will also remove all your windows viewing settings



Seems that APU systems with drivers > 14.2 will create corrupted thumbnails after that anyways ... my guess is AMD optimized too much their heterogeneous memory architecture code in the drivers


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 16, 2015)

My (desktop/file explorer) started this after the latest "Microsoft Patch Tuesday'.  So, something triggered it, because I had been using this driver since it came out with no problems.

I tried fixing mine by running CCleaner; however, it still occurred on folder icons and a few thumbnails of certain pictures.
Then, I ran Windows Repair(All-in-One) checking numbers 12 - repair icons, 14 - remove temp files, and 23 - repair file associations.
So, after that, I ran Privazeer and rebooted, it was fixed after that... what was fixed... I dunno, but, no more corruption.


----------



## pepezoomba (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank god I found this post! I was thinking my new laptop had busted ... mine is a HP with AMD A8 6410 APU. The same problem: black thumbnails most of the time, and can only see the first photo in the gallery. i will try to uninstall driver update. thank you.

edit: i tried 95Viper solution first, and it fixed the thumbnails problem, but i still can't open photos in photogalery. when i open the first photo inside a folder, and try to see the others with cursor keys, all of them appear black. Sorry for my english, hope you understood the problem.


----------



## Jhelms (Feb 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried the recently released drivers to see if the issue is still present?  And that is why I made the post - wanted others with the same issue to find it as I knew I was not the only one!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Amd doesnt launch monthly any longer


----------



## pepezoomba (Feb 11, 2015)

So I uninstalled all the AMD Catalyst software , and so far , so good . Are there any drawbacks to not have this software?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Crippled system. Your best bet is to use the drivers from HP.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2015)

I know is not the solution but why don't you go back to an older driver? 14.9 is the best performing driver for AM1, at least for me. Apart from that I'd contact AMD and report the issue.


----------



## pepezoomba (Feb 12, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Crippled system. Your best bet is to use the drivers from HP.



So far, it is working fine...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2015)

OH the platform had a JPEG acceleration... I guess that thing is borked somehow... it could be anything...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2015)

I have an issue with broken images in youtube and other web pages using Firefox... wth is up with that?


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 13, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> I have an issue with broken images in youtube and other web pages using Firefox... wth is up with that?


Have you tried turning of hardware acceleration in flash?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Have you tried turning of hardware acceleration in flash?


yup have so.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2015)

pepezoomba said:


> So far, it is working fine...



removing it really cripples your GPU. any 3D tasks or gaming will be negatively affected in a big way.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 13, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> I have an issue with broken images in youtube and other web pages using Firefox... wth is up with that?



I had the same, sort of, thing start the other day...  finally figured out it was my "Stop Google Tracking".
Are you using anything to block google tracking?


----------



## Jhelms (May 20, 2015)

Update: 

Well since AMD has not released anything newer than 14.12, I tried their current beta 15.4. It does not have the corruption / broken thumbnail issue. So anyone wanting to update, you should be good with the beta drivers or wait (don't hold your breath) for the next certified driver released.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2015)

15.5 is also out on forums around the web.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 24, 2015)

I have a lot less faith in AMD beta drivers than I used to. When I'd just gotten my 7970, they came out with a lot of great betas that improved performance in certain games and didn't have drastic tradeoffs in others. Now you're lucky if you get a few more FPS in one particular game, without horrendous texture and shadow flickering in others.

I had to roll back to 14.12 because 15.4 was causing so much texture and shadow flickering in The Evil Within. Plus it's getting more common that some of the bugs in games are actually caused by their drivers, and they're often slow to fix them.

Overall Nvidia seems to have better broad game support driver wise, which might be why most devs seem to be seeking their vs AMD's endorsement lately.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2015)

14.12 working for me fine


----------



## Jhelms (May 26, 2015)

You have an APU?


----------



## Cvrk (May 29, 2015)

I have the 14.11.2 Beta. No issues for me.


----------



## Cartel (May 29, 2015)

You can use this to clear your thumbnail cache.
run as admin
restart choose yes


----------



## Jhelms (May 31, 2015)

We already established it had nothing to do with the thumbnail cache. This is a specific driver issue when running an APU. Besides the others on here that have had the issue, after I made the post, I have been flooded with messages about having the issue so it was / is widespread. However the update the the current beta drivers is a fix / resolution so all is good now.


----------



## SEMCGRATH (Jun 15, 2015)

My computer is doing the same thing.  I recently updated the AMD Drivers and the problems started.  It's like when I preview the pictures they start turning black one by one....  Some of them stay normal, but most turn black.  These are pictures I moved over from my Android.  I wonder if that matters.  If anyone has a fix please advise....

Thanx!!


----------



## SEMCGRATH (Jun 15, 2015)

Can someone tell me how to forget that AMD Drivers and just go back to standard Microsoft drivers?  I don't need anything fancy... I just want to see my pictures.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2015)

SEMCGRATH said:


> Can someone tell me how to forget that AMD Drivers and just go back to standard Microsoft drivers?  I don't need anything fancy... I just want to see my pictures.



as has been said many times, download the newer drivers.


----------



## SEMCGRATH (Jun 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> as has been said many times, download the newer drivers.



That sounds good, but where?  Are you saying download the newer AMD drivers, or Microsoft drivers?  Explain...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2015)

the AMD drivers. This thread is only two pages long, its been discussed already.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2015)

AMD webpage. First hit on Google. C'mon dude, it's not that hard...


----------



## SEMCGRATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay guys.... Nothing is working.  I re installed the AMD drivers 15.5 Beta version and the Thumbnail problems are still there.  I cannot preview any of my pictures now.  They are all blacked out.  Someone help please.....

Thanx


----------



## Jhelms (Jun 24, 2015)

The other night I opened a large folder of photos and the same issue is back as well. So beta 15.5 did not fix the issue. Seems to be better with smaller folders I was testing with. VERY irritating. Will try 15.6 tonight. Very surprised AMD has not figured this issue out with APU's yet.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 24, 2015)

Wasn't the Omega first driver to introduce JPEG decoding acceleration for certain APU's?


----------



## Jhelms (Jun 26, 2015)

May have been. Installed 15.6 beta last night and at first thought things were fixed! But once I opened folders with LARGE photo counts, it started to break up again. And if I chose to view extra large icons, they start to break immediately. Small folders with 20-30 photos are generally OK

*
STILL BROKEN AMD*


----------



## Jhelms (Jun 29, 2015)

Found this post per RejZor's suggestion. It features a workaround and it is a known issue, AMD just seems to be having hell producing it. 

I will try the workaround tonight 

https://community.amd.com/thread/169813


----------



## Jhelms (Jul 1, 2015)

And the fix WORKS!

_*The workaround is "Rename amf-wic-jpeg-decoder32.dll and amf-wic-jpeg-decoder64.dll (directory: C:\Program Files\Common Files\ATI Technologies\Multimedia) *_

_*Simply cut and paste / search for these two files on your PC*_
amf-wic-jpeg-decoder32.dll
amf-wic-jpeg-decoder64.dll

Then, just rename the file. It can be anything. But what I did, was just change the first part amf to amd. Restarted the PC and all photo folders large and small work as they should


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 1, 2015)

Garage1217 said:


> And the fix WORKS!
> 
> _*The workaround is "Rename amf-wic-jpeg-decoder32.dll and amf-wic-jpeg-decoder64.dll (directory: C:\Program Files\Common Files\ATI Technologies\Multimedia) *_
> 
> ...



Useful to know should I run into this in my IT experiences (I run into all manners of hardware), thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2015)

updated post and thread title to help others find this thread.


----------



## joe maher (Jul 7, 2015)

Garage1217 said:


> Has anyone tried the recently released drivers to see if the issue is still present?  And that is why I made the post - wanted others with the same issue to find it as I knew I was not the only one!



Have the same problem with many black  thumbnails after upgrading my system to asus a88xm-a mbd and latest driver . What do you rename those two files to in your fix you mentioned . Anyone found a fix ?..... I dont have those files to re-name


----------



## PLARAD (Jul 8, 2015)

I had the same issue. Resolved it by rolling back the drivers and reinstall the drivers.


----------



## Jhelms (Jul 9, 2015)

To Joe, If you do not have AMD drivers or those files - no idea what to tell ya! How I re-named them is on the last page. Does not matter what you name them.

Just a note, I installed the new 15.7 drivers and the thumbnails broke once again. Applied this simple fix by re-naming the drivers and all is set!

Thanks for the re-name Mussels

plarad - no need to roll back. Fix is on the bottom of page 2.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2015)

Garage1217 said:


> To Joe, If you do not have AMD drivers or those files - no idea what to tell ya! How I re-named them is on the last page. Does not matter what you name them.
> 
> Just a note, I installed the new 15.7 drivers and the thumbnails broke once again. Applied this simple fix by re-naming the drivers and all is set!
> 
> ...



i also edited the fix into the bottom of the OP, so that people could find it easier.


----------

